# 30 HP on 1248?



## DrNip (Aug 21, 2013)

The Weldcraft 1248 jon I ordered is rated for 30 HP max. It has 24" sides, 21" transom, 72" beam and around 340 lbs with full middle seat livewell. I weigh 155 lbs and will be fishing alone. Trolling motor, battery, fishing accessories I see to be around 200 lbs max. Then you will have weight of engine. The guy I am buying the boat from told me that is 30 HP is too dangerous. I always read people say get the max HP rated for the boat but is 30 HP too much? My thinking is better to have too much than too little. Thoughts?


----------



## tomme boy (Aug 21, 2013)

Depends on what 30 hp you are talking about. If it is a 2 cyl Johnson or Evinrude 2 stroke. I myself would not be afraid of it. But I have been told I am not right in the head. I would put a 3 cyl Yamaha on it just for the heck of it. If I could find one. But for the average everyday joe blow. NO DO NOT DO THIS! The length to width ratio is all wrong for one thing. Someone had that boat made for a purpose. I think it would work really well with a 15hp on a small river.


----------



## DrNip (Aug 21, 2013)

It will be a 4 stroke. Just wondering if I would notice that great of an increase from 20 hp to 30 hp to justify the price difference.


----------



## wingsnhammers (Aug 21, 2013)

I seriously doubt it. A 20 horse anything on a boat that size should move pretty dang well.


----------



## DrNip (Aug 21, 2013)

20 hp seems to he at the right break. 10 hp more would run me $1500 or more.


----------



## Canoeman (Aug 21, 2013)

Years ago I had a Merc 18 XP on a 1248 for 2 days... 2 days.. 

It was sketchy fast and tippy on turns. 

Im sure it wasn't as beefy as the 12 your talking about.. but a 30 would be really sketch..


----------



## Pappy (Aug 22, 2013)

Well, the boat is as heavy as a lot of 16' boats and is plenty wide so the planing surface should be good. I would go for it in a heartbeat.....but that's just me.
I do not own a single boat that is not overpowered. Throttle is your friend. Use your safety switch and have some fun. Since the boat is already rated for 30hp and most of the 20-30hp engines weigh the same anyway, go for the max hp. When you upgrade to another boat you will already have plenty of horsepower to take with you.


----------



## Swampfox88 (Aug 22, 2013)

I have a 15hp 4 stroke on a 1436, and there is plenty of times I wish I had more power, if I was you I would look for a nice 25hp.


----------



## DrNip (Aug 22, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=326945#p326945 said:


> Pappy » Today, 08:22[/url]"]Well, the boat is as heavy as a lot of 16' boats and is plenty wide so the planing surface should be good. I would go for it in a heartbeat.....but that's just me.
> I do not own a single boat that is not overpowered. Throttle is your friend. Use your safety switch and have some fun. Since the boat is already rated for 30hp and most of the 20-30hp engines weigh the same anyway, go for the max hp. When you upgrade to another boat you will already have plenty of horsepower to take with you.


Good point.



[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=326949#p326949 said:


> Swampfox88 » Today, 08:36[/url]"]I have a 15hp 4 stroke on a 1436, and there is plenty of times I wish I had more power, if I was you I would look for a nice 25hp.


I have thought about the 25 alot.

Pretty much it breaks down like this.

Tohatsu
20 HP is around $2,819.00
25 HP $3,595.00
30 HP $4,025.00

The 30 HP is power trim and tilt I might add. I don't know if I really need it. I hear it is a nice feature. The Suzuiki I am really liking but it is only up to 25 HP and I have to drive further to get it. I also forgot to add the boat is a .1 hull.


----------



## Swampfox88 (Aug 22, 2013)

are you only considering new motors? Where I live you can pick up a 2005 or so Yamaha 25hp for around 2000-2500 bucks


----------



## DrNip (Aug 22, 2013)

I want new.


----------



## erictetterton (Aug 22, 2013)

I would go with a 30. I'd also have pods welded on the hull if ur going with a 4 stroke. Pods will make it behave like a 14'. I would love to see pics of your setup


----------



## DrNip (Aug 22, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=326988#p326988 said:


> erictetterton » 1 minute ago[/url]"]I would go with a 30. I'd also have pods welded on the hull if ur going with a 4 stroke. Pods will make it behave like a 14'. I would love to see pics of your setup


Now that sounds like a good idea. Are you speaking of the transom pods? I will be posting pics. Boat and trailer will be in next month. Outboard will be purchased in winter. In the meantime I will be fixing the boat to my specifications.


----------



## erictetterton (Aug 22, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=326989#p326989 said:


> DrNip » Today, 13:44[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=326988#p326988 said:
> ...



Yes and I know from experience they work. I look forward to seeing your boat. I want a 1244 alweld flat bottom without the center seat and pods. One day I will have one


----------



## DrNip (Aug 22, 2013)

I was initially settled on no middle bench with a 48" bow deck but at the last minute decided to keep the middle bench and have a full length double door livewell placed in it. I thought this would help with weight distribution but then again I could be wrong as the 48" deck would have too! Either way I will make good use of this livewell. 

I have plans of of putting a raised floor between the bow and the livewell with the trolling battery placed under the front seat in this raised floor. Hopefully I will be able to place a couple of storage compartments in there too. If not the compartments will have to go in the back of the boat.

It will be interesting how I will get this all to fit like I want in the amount of space I will have to work with. I have run into this same situation time and time again with the computers I have built over the years. I was obsessed with building the most powerful computer I could and then shove it all in the smallest case I could.


----------

